# LOST MY FACE FOR MY CD PLAYER



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

LOST IT LAST NIGHT IZ THERE ANYWAY I CAN GET ANOTHER ONE OR AM I FUCKED?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

brand and model number?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Go to ebay.I bought an alpine from craigslist for $25 because it was missing the face,then picked up a face for it on ebay for $12.spent $37 total for a alpine cda-9881.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Sep 3 2008, 07:05 PM~11511385
> *brand and model number?
> *


JVC CAN'T MAKE OUT THE NUMBER THEZE ARE THE BEST I CAN GET OFF THE FACE WHAT IF I CHECK OUT THE NUMBERZ ON THE STRERO ITSELF?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11513342
> *Go to ebay.I bought an alpine from craigslist for $25 because it was missing the face,then picked up a face for it on ebay for $12.spent $37 total for a alpine cda-9881.
> *


I BEEN CHECKING OUT EBAY CAN'T SEEM TO FIND ONE THAT LOOK'Z LIKE IT THAT'Z A GOOD DEAL


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

looks like this one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-KD-G821-Car-US...r/dp/B000EPB6SG


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Sep 6 2008, 09:53 PM~11537973
> *looks like this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-KD-G821-Car-US...r/dp/B000EPB6SG
> *


DAMN THAT DOEZ LOOK LIKE IT I JUST ASKED THE HOMIE I BOUGHT IT OFF IF IT'Z THE SAME ONE HE HAD IT LONGER THEN I DID IF IT IZ IT HOW DO I BUY THE FACE? THANK'Z FOR LOOKING FOR IT HOMIE


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

The chassis of the radio should have the model # along with the serial #. Pull it out and then you know for sure.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Sep 6 2008, 09:53 PM~11537973
> *looks like this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-KD-G821-Car-US...r/dp/B000EPB6SG
> *


TALKED TO MY HOMIE HE SAID THAT'Z IT WHERE WOULD I BE ABLE TO GET ONE AT?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

try this.

JVC Contact Information

Main support number(800) 252-5722

Email [email protected]


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Sep 10 2008, 01:53 PM~11568728
> *try this.
> 
> JVC Contact Information
> ...


THANKZ RIDER I'LL GIVE THEM A CALL


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 05:00 PM~11510144
> *LOST IT LAST NIGHT IZ THERE ANYWAY I CAN GET ANOTHER ONE OR AM I FUCKED?
> *


i got bout 6 stereos in the garage with no face.........lol


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Sep 6 2008, 08:53 PM~11537973
> *looks like this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-KD-G821-Car-US...r/dp/B000EPB6SG
> *


i couldnt find the kdg821 but i found the kdg820 and the face is gonna run $120-130 brand new. heres the part # KS-PG820JD


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Oct 3 2008, 11:37 AM~11769924
> *i got bout 6 stereos in the garage with no face.........lol
> *


I GOT ONE WANNA TRADE LOL


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 3 2008, 05:00 PM~11510144
> *LOST IT LAST NIGHT IZ THERE ANYWAY I CAN GET ANOTHER ONE OR AM I FUCKED?
> *



Ebay


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Oct 3 2008, 11:37 AM~11769924
> *i got bout 6 stereos in the garage with no face.........lol
> *


I GOT ONE LOL STILL WAITING


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i got that face! i had that radio and had it under my seat waiting to put it in and forgot about it. scooted the seat up and crushed the radio :angry: throw me a offer


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11966351
> *i got that face! i had that radio and had it under my seat waiting to put it in and forgot about it. scooted the seat up and crushed the radio :angry: throw me a offer
> *


SHOW ME SOME PICZ


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Oct 4 2008, 05:37 AM~11769924
> *i got bout 6 stereos in the garage with no face.........lol
> *


balla


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

let me find the face ill try and get some up later. mine has shit programmed in it like pics of my hearse uffin: u can prob delete them some how though


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

jvc kd-g820

i got a spare remote floating somewhere i think too


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

u can go to a ghetto audio store and theyll take one out the box and sell u the face but it will cost u to do it lol i needed a power plug and had to do that last week


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 29 2008, 12:32 PM~12006686
> *jvc kd-g820
> 
> i got a spare remote floating somewhere i think too
> ...


SAME ONE HOW MUCH? :0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 29 2008, 05:02 PM~12009023
> *u can go to a ghetto audio store and theyll take one out the box and sell u the face but it will cost u to do it lol i needed a power plug and had to do that last week
> *


BEEN THERE THE SHOPZ IN MY HOOD DON'T WORK WITH JVC ANYMORE THEY TALKING BOUT 150.00 JUST FOR THE FACE FUCK THAT SHIT I MILEZ WELL BY ME A NEW ONE BUT I DON'T WANT TO I LIKE THIZ ONE AND I GOT MY EAZY-E CD STILL IN THERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

throw me a offer :dunno:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

20 SHIPPED


----------

